

Google images has been hacked - kentf
https://cloudup.com/cQdzUrsVQ3K

======
r0nin
I'd like to see some more details/post mortem.. I guess it's some form of
cache/index poisoning.

------
valarauca1
I've heard about this happening. It must a regional issue, because I've not
had the problems.

